# Nadoban?



## IcemanSK (Jan 11, 2006)

I've heard this called a spinning roundhouse kick. What other things has it been called? I don't recognize the term.


----------



## Miles (Jan 11, 2006)

I've heard it called "tornado" kick.  We call it "narabon" (close enough! 

Miles


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've heard it call autobahn but that may just be the broken english version.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I've heard it call autobahn but that may just be the broken english version.
> Terry


 
Ya might be on to somthin' there.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 11, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> I've heard it called "tornado" kick. We call it "narabon" (close enough!
> 
> Miles


 
Is that AKA a butterfly kick?Or is it a spinning hook w/ a straight leg?

My Kingdom for common TKD terminology!


----------



## Miles (Jan 11, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Is that AKA a butterfly kick?Or is it a spinning hook w/ a straight leg?
> 
> My Kingdom for common TKD terminology!



I've never heard of it referred to as butterfly kick.  The "spinning hook w/a straight leg" would be what we refer to as a spinning heel kick.  That's a great kick on paddles!

Miles


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 11, 2006)

yes, I have heard of the Autobahn kick, kind of like a fake back-kick to roundhouse. Iv'e also heard it bieng called butterfly kick.


----------



## TX_BB (Jan 12, 2006)

I think the term you are looking for is *narabam* sometimes refered to as reverse 360 roundhouse. This kick uses a reverse step followed with a back leg roundhouse.

Here is what I think your talking about.
http://www.coachhanlee.com/tapes/tape1_clip.html


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, I believe the autobahn is a high-speed freeway in Germany.


----------

